# 2007 PRIDE FC Fantasy League



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*First Event is Pride 33: The Second Coming!

Points sytem:

If your fighter is on the card - 3 points
If your fighter is in a title fight (champion/challenger) - 5 points
If your fighter wins their fight - 5 points
If your fighter wins a title fight (champion/challenger) - 7 points

If your fighter wins in first round - 6 points
If your fighter wins in second round - 5 points
If your fighter wins in third round - 5 points
If your fighter wins in fourth round - 4 points
If your fighter wins in fifth round - 4 points

If your fighter wins by Unanimous decision - 3 points
If your fighter wins by Split decision - 2 points
If your fighter wins by Majority Decision - 1 point

If your fighter loses a fight, -4 points 

----------

Official Draft Order For All 4 Rounds:

Round 1

1. herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
3. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
4. TREY B. - Mauricio Rua
5. brownpimp88 - Wanderlei Silva
6. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
7. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
8. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
9. asskicker - Josh Barnett
10. Wise - Dan Henderson
11. Evil Ash - Kazuhiro Nakamura

Round 2

12. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
13.Wise - Hayato Sakurai
14. asskicker - Mark Hunt
15. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
16. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
17. Organik - Denis Kang
18. brownpimp88 - Kazuo Misaki
19. TREY B. - Marcus Aurelio
20. Kameleon - Hidehiko Yoshida
21. loller90278 - Mike Tyson 
22. herton17 - Fabricio Werdum

Round 3

23. herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
24. loller90278 - Mitsuhiro Ishida
25. Kameleon - Akihiro Gono 
26. TREY B. - Gilbert Melendez
27. brownpimp88 - Cung Le
28. Organik - Aleksander Emelianenko
29. ozz525 - James Thompson
30. WouldLuv2FightU - Phil Baroni
31. asskicker - Robbie Lawler
32. Wise - Nick Diaz
33. Evil Ash - Kiyoshi Tamura

Round 4

34. Evil Ash - Sanae Kikuta
35. Wise - Ricardo Arona
36. asskicker - Zelg Galesic
37. WouldLuv2FightU - Murilo Rua
38. ozz525 - Ikuhisa Minowa
39. Organik - Roman Zentsov
40. brownpimp88 - Alistair Overeem
41. TREY B. - Frank Trigg
42. Kameleon - Amar Suloev
43. loller90278 - Travis Wiuff 
44. herton17 - Ryo Chonan
*


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I would love to be in it.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sign me up bud.


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ima in


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I am definitely in . Yeah


----------



## AfterShock (Jan 1, 2007)

I would love to participate in this.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

me me me me me


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

I know im too late but i would like to be in. if not lets start another one.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

meee!!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

this is good, it should go fast - most people are on pretty often


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Pride goes 5 rds? i can come with a nice scoring system.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Pride goes 5 rds? i can come with a nice scoring system.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

No...Pride doesnt go five rounds


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I have some things to do but check tomorrow for the picking order. :thumbsup: *


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Darn, sorry for posting after 10 people have already put there names down. But, if I wasn't in Australia, I would have got my name down. And, I would still like to put my name down. I don't know how serious some of the people in it are, but, if an empty spot becomes available or if yo decide to let more people in. I have my name on the waiting list.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I want in


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

philjitsu said:


> Pride goes 5 rds? i can come with a nice scoring system.


 sorry, about this I have a crappy computer. the mma bot put 2 points on my account I dont know what that means but it sounds serious.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sign me up


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If someone doesnt show up for Draft can I call dibbs on a spot.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> sorry, about this I have a crappy computer. the mma bot put 2 points on my account I dont know what that means but it sounds serious.


.....that's kind of unneccesary.....might wanna PM the admin on that one cuz I don't see anything wrong with any of your posts not even a little tiny bit. You can quote me on that too man I think someone made a mistake or was drunk or something.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> .....that's kind of unneccesary.....might wanna PM the admin on that one cuz I don't see anything wrong with any of your posts not even a little tiny bit. You can quote me on that too man I think someone made a mistake or was drunk or something.


His computer posted the same thing like 4 times in a row, so I think it came off as spam...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

herton17 said:


> His computer posted the same thing like 4 times in a row, so I think it came off as spam...


oh ok haha yea I remember that now. Still a little uneccesary seeings how the times were all the same so it would be impossible for him to do it on purpose with the post delay rule.

EDIT: wow that was wierd...this post actually screwed up like his did and I almost clicked "submit" a 2nd time but the 10 second delay warning came up. There is definately something fishy going on with this site lately cuz sometimes when I quote people it doesn't say the same thing as what they posted.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> oh ok haha yea I remember that now. Still a little uneccesary seeings how the times were all the same so it would be impossible for him to do it on purpose with the post delay rule.


I know...I think it might have been an automatic thing or some sh*t

Edit: Same here..just now. (as per your edit)


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Ok updated with 14 people and that is the cut off, if someone fails to show up, Stevo412 is the alternate.*


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Ok updated with 14 people and that is the cut off, if someone fails to show up, Stevo412 is the alternate. I will notify everyone by pm of the order.*


Awesome thanks man.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damn, Fedor better fight atleast three times this year. 

So, that being said: "herton17 selects out of Russia, Fedor 'The last Emperor' Emelianenko."

Had to pick the man


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. Up next CroCop#1UFCfan

He has until 3am Monday, central standard time.*


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Just wondering if Fedor's fight outside of Pride counts, if I had a decent early pick I might have grabbed him if not for that and him wanting to take it easy for awhile cause of his injuries.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Wise said:


> Just wondering if Fedor's fight outside of Pride counts, if I had a decent early pick I might have grabbed him if not for that and him wanting to take it easy for awhile cause of his injuries.


Good question and not only that, but the more you win the better chance you have of losing your next fight. I don't know if that proven stat applies to the divine entity that is Fedor though. Fedor doesn't exist in our dimension, time and space are nothing to him.


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Good question and not only that, but the more you win the better chance you have of losing your next fight. I don't know if that proven stat applies to the divine entity that is Fedor though. Fedor doesn't exist in our dimension, time and space are nothing to him.


I actually thought about whether I should pick Fedor or not, but then it just came over me : It is Fedor!! He doesntt know the meaning of losing. If he gets me three fights, its guaranteed Ws.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

ooh its so hard to pickkkkkkkk
i have to know whos fighting wanderlei in feb!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> ooh its so hard to pickkkkkkkk
> i have to know whos fighting wanderlei in feb!


C mon man..pick - Wanderlei has already been selected anyway


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

i dont believe its my turn yet? its crocopfan#1's turn?? 
and anyways i didnt want to pick silva, i wanted to pick his opponenent but whatever..

my choice is gomi (sorry if its too early, if one picks gomi before me, i will change my fighter)


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

man do I hope the next guy doesnt show up.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

So far we have:
Fedor
Wanderlei
Gomi

Boss, you re next.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

if its not too late im in:thumbsup:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I pick Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.


1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. up next?

You have until 11pm, monday night, central standard time.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'mma take:

Shogun Rua


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Shogun Rua
6. Brownpimp88 is up next?*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll take Gilbert Melendez.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

i guess my fantasy fighter will have to take out brownpimps!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

so if im number 8.. out of 14.. 

and there is 4 rounds.. will i ever have a chance at like top 5 picks or am i always going to be in the middle of the list?
*
1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Shogun Rua
6. Brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - *


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> i guess my fantasy fighter will have to take out brownpimps!


ANd my fantasy fighter just signed a contract extension. You re all doomed mouahahahahaha


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

herton17 said:


> ANd my fantasy fighter just signed a contract extension. You re all doomed mouahahahahaha


lucky bastard..


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Organik said:


> lucky bastard..


Thats what you get for taking your garbage into my backyard. London now smells...


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Man I missed out again  . Well have fun anyways


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Theres another 1 see if its open HURRY!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Organik said:


> so if im number 8.. out of 14..
> 
> and there is 4 rounds.. will i ever have a chance at like top 5 picks or am i always going to be in the middle of the list?
> *
> ...


Nahhh O,

Upon completion of every draft round, the picking order flips. So, in the 2nd & 4th rounds, you'll have the 6th pick. See for me, in the 2nd and 4th round, I'll be the 9th pick. Ahh well.

I think that's how Kam is doing it. At least that's how it should be handled.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The picking order flips in the second and fourth rounds.

Philjitsu you have until 10am Tuesday morning to pick. Central Standard Time.*


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ill be in if theres 1 left


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> i guess my fantasy fighter will have to take out brownpimps!


Lol, I think we're going to have to have a side wager on that one.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

The Fighting Philjitsu's select Dennis Kang.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Shogun Rua
6. Brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - Dennis Kang
8. Organik is up next?

You have 24hrs.*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
> 2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
> 3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
> 4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
> ...


Antonio Rogerio Nogueira

imma hope nobody picks my secret weapon for rouind 2...


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I pick Paulo Filho


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Shogun Rua
6. Brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - Denis Kang
8. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
10. WouldLuv2FightU - NEXT*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Shinya Aoki


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn! That was my pick!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Shogun Rua
6. Brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - Denis Kang
8. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
10. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
11. AfterShock - NEXT*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Damn! That was my pick!


 :cheeky4:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Damn! That was my pick!


haha i was contemplating aoki at first to..


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Shogun Rua
6. Brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - Denis Kang
8. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
10. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
11. Asskicker - Next
12. Wise
13. Evil Ash
14. AfterShock

OK, Aftershock has past the 24hr mark so he now gets the last pick in the first round. He will still get the 4th pick in the 2nd round.

The order moves up with Asskicker up next. You have 24hrs from this post. Good luck guys.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

With thr 11th overall pick in the 2007 PFC Draft Asskicker selects Josh "The Babyface Assasin" Barnett


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright...

Here's where we stand. :thumbsup: 

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Shogun Rua
6. Brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - Denis Kang
8. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
10. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
11. asskicker - Josh Barnett
12. Wise - NEXT
13. Evil Ash
14. AfterShock*


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Dan Henderson


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Updated draft pick board.

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Shogun Rua
6. Brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - Denis Kang
8. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
10. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
11. asskicker - Josh Barnett
12. Wise - Dan Henderson
13. Evil Ash - NEXT
14. AfterShock*


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL. That was my pick again. I'm suprised somebody hasn't picked Mark Hunt. :laugh: 

Kazuhiro Nakamura.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice. Another draft pick has been chosen.

Updated draft pick board.

*1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. Trey B. - Mauricio Rua
6. Brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - Denis Kang
8. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
10. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
11. asskicker - Josh Barnett
12. Wise - Dan Henderson
13. Evil Ash - Kazuhiro Nakamura
14. AfterShock - NEXT*

AfterShock,

It's ONCE AGAIN your turn to pick someone. Let's make the most of it bud.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Just take him out of the draft.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Nice. Another draft pick has been chosen.
> 
> Updated draft pick board.
> 
> ...



I still got dibbs on his spot if he doesnt show up according to Kameleon. Just give me the word and I will pick.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Screw this guy just boot him out.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*He's out, steveo412 is in. I pm'd him to make his pick.*


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I guess I gotta go with Ricardo Arona. DO i get to pick again next.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I will take Zelg Galesic for my next pick.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*No, Evil Ash gets 1st pick in the second round. Steveo you move back to your original positon of pick 11, so in the second round you get the 4th pick.

1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. TREY B. - Mauricio Rua
6. brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Philjitsu - Denis Kang
8. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
10. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
11. asskicker - Josh Barnett
12. Wise - Dan Henderson
13. Evil Ash - Kazuhiro Nakamura
14. steveo412 - Ricardo Arona

Picking order is flipped. Round 2 has started.

1. Evil Ash
2. Wise
3. asskicker
4. steveo412
5. WouldLuv2FightU
6. ozz525
7. Organik
8. Philjitsu
9. brownpimp88
10. TREY B.
11. Kameleon
12. loller90278
13. CroCop#1UFCfan 
14. Herton17*


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alright I was confused a bit there kinda sucks how i got last pick then i dont get first but whatever atleast i got in the draft. Lol Nobody better steal my pick before me or I will hold a grudge forever.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

So does he have little Cro Cop too or just Arona


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

shouldnt i be number 6 pick this round?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Just Arona.

Remember, we skipped Aftershock's #11 pick because he didn't pick within 24hrs. So he got bumped to last pick in the 1st round. Now in the 2nd round, everyone is put into there original positions. He was #11 in the first round and now #4 in the second round. Aftershock is out, and now Steveo412 is in at Aftershocks original picking order.*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

so if i was number 8 in the last one.. i should be 6 this one not.. 7


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

i pick eldari kurtanidze hahahahahaha..

just kidding

/oh boy.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't spam up this thread loller.

It's meant for serious draft purposes only...and it's a LONG way until your next pick bud.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Organik said:


> so if i was number 8 in the last one.. i should be 6 this one not.. 7


*You were #8 now #7, count backwards.
R1 - R2
1. - 14.
2. - 13.
3. - 12.
4. - 11.
5. - 10.
6. - 9.
7. - 8.
8. Organik 7.
9. - 6. 
10. - 5. 
11. - 4.
12. - 3.
13. - 2. 
14. - 1.*


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Mm, okay.. Kazuyuki Fujita.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2 has begun.

*1. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
2. Wise - NEXT
3. asskicker
4. steveo412
5. WouldLuv2FightU
6. ozz525
7. Organik
8. philjitsu
9. brownpimp88
10. TREY B.
11. Kameleon
12. loller90278
13. CroCop#1UFCfan 
14. Herton17*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*2n Round*

*1. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita
2. Wise - 
3. asskicker - 
4. steveo412 - 
5. WouldLuv2FightU - 
6. ozz525 - 
7. Organik - 
8. Philjitsu - 
9. brownpimp88 - 
10. TREY B. - 
11. Kameleon - 
12. loller90278 - 
13. CroCop#1UFCfan - 
14. Herton17 - *


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

ugh... thats gay.. being in the mniddle sucks haha meh i will still win


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yo Kam/Trey, can you update the first page, so we don't have to go digging through the thread before we make our picks?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hayato Sakurai


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark Hunt


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's an updated draft sheet. :thumbsup: 

*Round 1

1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. TREY B. - Mauricio Rua
6. brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. philjitsu - Denis Kang
8. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
10. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
11. asskicker - Josh Barnett
12. Wise - Dan Henderson
13. Evil Ash - Kazuhiro Nakamura
14. steveo412 - Ricardo Arona

Round 2

15. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
16. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
17. asskicker - Mark Hunt
18. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
19. WouldLuv2FightU - NEXT PICK
20. ozz525
21. Organik
22. philjitsu
23. brownpimp88
24. TREY B.
25. Kameleon
26. loller90278
27. CroCop#1UFCfan 
28. Herton17

Round 3

29. Herton17
30. CroCop#1UFCfan
31. loller90278
32. Kameleon
33. TREY B.
34. brownpimp88
35. philjitsu
36. Organik
37. ozz525
38. WouldLuv2FightU
39. steveo412
40. asskicker
41. Wise
42. Evil Ash

Round 4

43. Evil Ash
44. Wise
45. asskicker
46. steveo412
47. WouldLuv2FightU
48. ozz525
49. Organik
50. philjitsu
51. brownpimp88
52. TREY B.
53. Kameleon
54. loller90278
55. CroCop#1UFCfan 
56. Herton17
*


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Zelg Galesic aka Little Cro Cop


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

sorry, last post, i swear.. i couldnt help myself


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a strong desire to kick you and that cat in the head.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Another pick has been made. Travis, you're next bud.

*Round 2**

15. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
16. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
17. asskicker - Mark Hunt
18. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
19. WouldLuv2FightU - NEXT PICK
20. ozz525
21. Organik
22. philjitsu
23. brownpimp88
24. TREY B.
25. Kameleon
26. loller90278
27. CroCop#1UFCfan 
28. Herton17*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Sergei Kharitonov


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Another pick has been made. ozzy, you're next.

*Round 2

15. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
16. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
17. asskicker - Mark Hunt
18. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
19. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
20. ozz525 - NEXT PICK
21. Organik
22. philjitsu
23. brownpimp88
24. TREY B.
25. Kameleon
26. loller90278
27. CroCop#1UFCfan 
28. Herton17*


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Zelg Galesic aka Little Cro Cop


You ....!! I know I shouldnt have made that thread.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

herton17 said:


> You ....!! I know I shouldnt have made that thread.



HAHA yah man I had totally never heard of him until you made that thread.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ima drawing a huge blank tell me if this was a bad pick but I pick Joachim Hansen


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Round 2

15. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
16. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
17. asskicker - Mark Hunt
18. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
19. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
20. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
21. Organik - Next
22. philjitsu
23. brownpimp88
24. TREY B.
25. Kameleon
26. loller90278
27. CroCop#1UFCfan 
28. Herton17*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Is Zelg Galesic scheduled to fight in PRIDE or something?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

He was signed by them, I havnt seen him having any fights scheduled in the near future though.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Is Zelg Galesic scheduled to fight in PRIDE or something?


dude..our the biggest asshole ever omg..... **** i wanted sergei sooooooooooooo badlty... hence my "secret weapon" comment earlier.. i thought cause he has lost his last 2 fights ppl would be sleepin on him... guy is a machine and will be in the HW division for a while

my HW pick is a long run but imma go with Aleksander Emelianenko..

my other 2 backups were already taken.. and ive always like aleksander hes exciting but sometimes sloppy.. i hope hes improved and continues to


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Another pick has been made.

*Round 2*

*15. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
16. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
17. asskicker - Mark Hunt
18. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
19. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
20. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
21. Organik - Aleksander Emelianenko
22. philjitsu - NEXT PICK
23. brownpimp88
24. TREY B.
25. Kameleon
26. loller90278
27. CroCop#1UFCfan 
28. Herton17*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Come on guys, let's keep this going quick.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Organik said:


> dude..our the biggest asshole ever omg..... **** i wanted sergei sooooooooooooo badlty... hence my "secret weapon" comment earlier.. i thought cause he has lost his last 2 fights ppl would be sleepin on him... guy is a machine and will be in the HW division for a while
> 
> my HW pick is a long run but imma go with Aleksander Emelianenko..
> 
> my other 2 backups were already taken.. and ive always like aleksander hes exciting but sometimes sloppy.. i hope hes improved and continues to


:cheeky4: muahahaha. You and I were thinkin the same thing then. He is gonna be getting some easy opponents in the near future since he has lost his last 2 fights. He is a beast. You guys shouldn't forget about 'mega punk' either! I couldn't decide at first between sergei and colossus.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

was my pick bad? and Organik who were ur backups


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

philjitsu,

I know you got the two PM's I sent you about being the next pick up. I sent one while I saw you on the forums. I don't know what the hell the problem is...but people wanna keep this thing moving - so LET'S GO bud - make a pick, or your spot is gonna plummet to the bottom.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Come on man, kick him out already. He is in like 6 leagues.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

He has less than 4 hours to make a decision...or his pick gets dropped to the very bottom of this round.

If he fails to pick someone at that point, well we'll see. Something will need to be done then. 

I'm gonna leave anything past that to Kameleon though. He started the league...I'm just trying to help out.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

At this rate this will never end.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I say screw philjitsu. He may be a nice guy and all but he is ignoring this thread *and* the 2nd UFC one as well. He's obviously not interested or just trying to be an ass so let's move on without him. The guy in the UFC one has given him like 3 days now to reply this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I've given "philjitsu" ample amount of time to choose. I PM'ed him twice yesterday...and he said his PC was messing up when he came in the PRIDE section of the forum. 

Hmmmmm...

I even responded back to a PM from him, with the ENTIRE draft picks listing - as of right now...and got no response back.

So, he's been dropped. His Round 1 pick is now back on the market, just so everyone knows. Check the 1st page of this thread, to see an up-to-the-minute draft listing.

*brownpimp88* - you're next.

----------

Here's where we stand NOW...with all the changes.

*Round 1

1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. TREY B. - Mauricio Rua
6. brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
8. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
9. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
10. asskicker - Josh Barnett
11. Wise - Dan Henderson
12. Evil Ash - Kazuhiro Nakamura
13. steveo412 - Ricardo Arona

Round 2

14. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
15. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
16. asskicker - Mark Hunt
17. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
18. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
19. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
20. Organik - Aleksander Emelianenko
21. brownpimp88 - NEXT PICK
22. TREY B. - 
23. Kameleon - 
24. loller90278 - 
25. CroCop#1UFCfan - 
26. Herton17 - *


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

can i change my pick to dennis kang since nobody has chosen after my last pick?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Kazuo Misaki


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Round 1

1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. CroCop#1UFCfan - Wanderlei Silva
3. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
4. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
5. TREY B. - Mauricio Rua
6. brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
7. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
8. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
9. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
10. asskicker - Josh Barnett
11. Wise - Dan Henderson
12. Evil Ash - Kazuhiro Nakamura
13. steveo412 - Ricardo Arona

Round 2

14. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
15. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
16. asskicker - Mark Hunt
17. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
18. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
19. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
20. Organik - Denis Kang
21. brownpimp88 - Kazuo Misaki
22. TREY B. - NEXT PICK
23. Kameleon - 
24. loller90278 - 
25. CroCop#1UFCfan - 
26. Herton17 - *


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

??? who is running this...

if philjitsu's fighter is on the market i want dennis kang instead of aleksander emelianenko... i stated this hours before brownpimp chose so it should not interfere with anything..

?????????????


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright...made my pick. Kam, you're up man.

*Round 2

14. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
15. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
16. asskicker - Mark Hunt
17. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
18. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
19. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
20. Organik - Denis Kang
21. brownpimp88 - Kazuo Misaki
22. TREY B. - Marcus Aurelio
23. Kameleon - NEXT PICK
24. loller90278 - 
25. CroCop#1UFCfan - 
26. Herton17 - *


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

thank you mr trey b


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Made my pick!

Round 2

14. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
15. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
16. asskicker - Mark Hunt
17. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
18. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
19. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
20. Organik - Denis Kang
21. brownpimp88 - Kazuo Misaki
22. TREY B. - Marcus Aurelio
23. Kameleon - Hidehiko Yoshida
24. loller90278 - NEXT
25. CroCop#1UFCfan - 
26. Herton17 - *


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

i'm sorry fellas, but out of respect i gotta go for mike tyson.

i'm his fan till one of us dies.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> i'm sorry fellas, but out of respect i gotta go for mike tyson.
> 
> i'm his fan till one of us dies.


Damn it I wanted Tyson. I never thought that anyone was going to pick him but I gotta feeling hes gonna be fighting some bum first and KO them.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I wanted Yoshida, god dammit!

*Round 2

14. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
15. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
16. asskicker - Mark Hunt
17. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
18. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
19. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
20. Organik - Denis Kang
21. brownpimp88 - Kazuo Misaki
22. TREY B. - Marcus Aurelio
23. Kameleon - Hidehiko Yoshida
24. loller90278 - Mike Tyson 
25. CroCop#1UFCfan - NEXT
26. Herton17 - *


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Damn it I wanted Tyson. I never thought that anyone was going to pick him but I gotta feeling hes gonna be fighting some bum first and KO them.


Y would anyone want Tyson he just got Busted for haveing Coke and might go to jail


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha Tyson said he is a coke fiend and he is addicted to shrooms. :laugh:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

LMAO, someone took tyson.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Damn it I wanted Tyson. I never thought that anyone was going to pick him but I gotta feeling hes gonna be fighting some bum first and KO them.


It doesnt matter Tyson get knocked out by bums anymore anyway. Hence Danny Williams and Kevin McBride.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

This is effing beautiful...I m still gonna get a couple of really good guys. Sweetness.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

we should of all had to pay 10,000 points to get in this.. and the winner at the end of the year or whatev period of time.. gets the prizepoints..

woulda made it more intresting


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Organik said:


> we should of all had to pay 10,000 points to get in this.. and the winner at the end of the year or whatev period of time.. gets the prizepoints..
> 
> woulda made it more intresting


Yah this is pretty much just for nothing. We should have threw some cash in it.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats what I was thinkking...but newbies dont really have any money, and If CroCop loses I have no money either


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah but wouldnt this be a lot better if we all just threw in 20 bucks on paypal or neteller or something like that. and like top 3 guys get paid.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*So Far.......*

*Round 1

1. Herton17 - Fedor Emelianenko
2. loller90278 - Takanori Gomi
3. Kameleon - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
4. TREY B. - Mauricio Rua
5. brownpimp88 - Gilbert Melendez
6. Organik - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
7. ozz525 - Paulo Filho
8. WouldLuv2FightU - Shinya Aoki
9. asskicker - Josh Barnett
10. Wise - Dan Henderson
11. Evil Ash - Kazuhiro Nakamura
12. steveo412 - Ricardo Arona

Round 2

13. Evil Ash - Kazuyuki Fujita 
14. Wise - Hayato Sakurai
15. asskicker - Mark Hunt
16. steveo412 - Zelg Galesic
17. WouldLuv2FightU - Sergei Kharitonov
18. ozz525 - Joachim Hansen
19. Organik - Denis Kang
20. brownpimp88 - Kazuo Misaki
21. TREY B. - Marcus Aurelio
22. Kameleon - Hidehiko Yoshida
23. loller90278 - Mike Tyson 
24. Herton17 - NEXT

CroCop#1UFCFan is out of the draft because he hasn't been on for a week and he rarely posted anyway. He had on 1 pick of Wanderlei Silva as the #2 overall pick. So I went in order of round one to see if anyone wanted him, loller90278 didn't want to give up his pick of Gomi, so the next person was me, I didn't want to give of my pick of big Nog either, so it came to Trey and he took Silva and now Wanderlei Silva is up for grabs. Good luck.

Side note:
In the General MMA section, there is a sticky for a fantasy draft that can win you $500 bucks. This is not a scam, they sponsor the site. Just register, for free, and you bet on events of Pride and UFC. You get play money to wager against other people on the site. Whoever has the best record/money at the end, wins $500. You must have a PayPal account to recieve the money. You don't need the Paypal account to register but to recieve the money, you need one. There is already a team on there with members from this forum, team is called MMA Forum. Open to members of this forum only. Let's show them how we do things.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

If you had to give up Nog in order to get Silva shouldnt Trey have had to give up Shogun?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

ywea hahaha now trey has my 2 fav fighters hahaha if it was anyone else i would be boycotting..


YOU BASTARD!!!!!!!

LMFAO..


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

asskicker said:


> If you had to give up Nog in order to get Silva shouldnt Trey have had to give up Shogun?


I am not going to ***** about it, but I agree...


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

i dont get it.. i thought i picked tyson? i just got 2 pm's saying i need to pick again...

goin to work now, be back at 9pm pacific time..

i dunno who my pick is (if i have to pick again) if you must, skip me till i come back from work while i think about it


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

You are in 2 different drafts! This one http://www.mmaforum.com/pride-fighting-championships/7267-pride-fantasy-draft-2-a.html


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I will take...Fabricio Werdum and Tatsuya Kawajiri


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Round 3 has started...*

*Round 3

25. Herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
26. loller90278 - NEXT
27. Kameleon - 
28. TREY B. - 
29. brownpimp88 - 
30. Organik - 
31. ozz525 - 
32. WouldLuv2FightU - 
33. steveo412 - 
34. asskicker - 
35. Wise - 
36. Evil Ash - *


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Can you give us an update on the Silva situation. I think it is only fair that if you want him, you got to give up your first round draft pick.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

mitsuhiro ishida


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> mitsuhiro ishida


nice pick,it was between him and kawajiri for me. Wasnt gonna pick both though....


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Can you give us an update on the Silva situation. I think it is only fair that if you want him, you got to give up your first round draft pick.


I took it upon myself to drop him, and stick with my previous choice. I don't want everyone pissed at me over this thing. But...please, don't EVERYONE spam up this thread saying they want him. PM Kameleon and handle it that way. He has final say about who gets him. Kam started this thing...so it's up to him from here on out. I don't want to be Public Enemy #1 anymore.

*Round 3

25. Herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
26. loller90278 - Mitsuhiro Ishida
27. Kameleon - NEXT PICK
28. TREY B. - 
29. brownpimp88 - 
30. Organik - 
31. ozz525 - 
32. WouldLuv2FightU - 
33. steveo412 - 
34. asskicker - 
35. Wise - 
36. Evil Ash - *


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Ok, I'm not real sure what to do with Wandy. On one hand, I could ask if someone wants to give up their 1st round pick for him but then I will get 4 or 5 pm's from people who say they will, and I don't want to choose, I want to be fair. 

Me and loller didn't wand Silva because we both think he will lose to Henderson. So Trey picked him up. Now Trey has dropped him because some felt it wasn't fair. Wandy is up and available in the draft. 

If I do it this way, then It's my turn to pick? Anybody want to comment on this?*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

The thing I think is fair is if someone wants Wandy, they should have to give up their first round pick. And keep going through the order until someone wants Wand. If no one is willing to give up their first rounder for Wand, he is eligible for the draft.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Round 3

25. Herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
26. loller90278 - Mitsuhiro Ishida
27. Kameleon - Akihiro Gono
28. TREY B. - NEXT
29. brownpimp88 - 
30. Organik - 
31. ozz525 - 
32. WouldLuv2FightU - 
33. steveo412 - 
34. asskicker - 
35. Wise - 
36. Evil Ash - *


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

ill give up my first round for wanderlei

im pure chute boxe.. and i think im next in the list also.. so if it goes down to my name ill take him..


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Ok, to be fair I went down the list according to the 1st round, nobody until brownpimp88 wanted to give up their 1st round picks. Brownpimp88 is now, officially the new owner of a brand new monkey, we'll call him Wanderlei Silva. Gilbert Melendez is up for grabs. 

Trey B. it's your pick for round 3.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool...I'll take Gilbert Melendez then.



Or can I?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Ok, to be fair I went down the list according to the 1st round, nobody until brownpimp88 wanted to give up their 1st round picks. Brownpimp88 is now, officially the new owner of a brand new monkey, we'll call him Wanderlei Silva. Gilbert Melendez is up for grabs.
> 
> Trey B. it's your pick for round 3.*


damnit.. your pm got my hopes up

i thought i had him... this even put a smile on my face today at work..

now im not excited again 

ugh.. i guess im goin back to BTT instead opf chuteboxe in this..

i wonder if pride is gonna sign cyborg again.. i would live to see him KO someone


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll take Cung Le.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

*ROUND 3

25. Herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
26. loller90278 - Mitsuhiro Ishida
27. Kameleon - Akihiro Gono
28. TREY B. - Gilbert Melendez
29. brownpimp88 - Cung Le
30. Organik - Aleksander Emelianenko
31. ozz525 - Next
32. WouldLuv2FightU - 
33. steveo412 - 
34. asskicker - 
35. Wise - 
36. Evil Ash - 
__________________*


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Josh Thompson Im stumped and don't know who to pick


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Another fighter has been picked.

*Round 3

25. Herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
26. loller90278 - Mitsuhiro Ishida
27. Kameleon - Akihiro Gono
28. TREY B. - Gilbert Melendez
29. brownpimp88 - Cung Le
30. Organik - Aleksander Emelianenko
31. ozz525 - James Thompson
32. WouldLuv2FightU - NEXT
33. steveo412 - 
34. asskicker - 
35. Wise - 
36. Evil Ash - *


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

lets hurry this up!!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> lets hurry this up!!


i agree... i check this quite often just incase like 8 ppl did it over night or somethin... i think by the end of the drafting there will only be 9 or 10 ppl left


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Organik said:


> i agree... i check this quite often just incase like 8 ppl did it over night or somethin... i think by the end of the drafting there will only be 9 or 10 ppl left


I know....


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the main problem is people don't really know who to pick, which is kind of disappointing.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

OK i think i'm up....I can't decide....hmmm...Phil Baroni? Or maybe Ninja Rua? God who should I go with...I dunno if Ninja will be back in PRIDE anytime soon so I am gonna be forced to go with Phil Baroni.

Yup, Phil Baroni. Wait no, Ninja Rua. No Phil. Ok Phil it is.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I think the main problem is people don't really know who to pick, which is kind of disappointing.


I think my picks are SOLID...very happy the way this panned out so far!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I was thinking of picking Phil.

*Round 3

25. Herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
26. loller90278 - Mitsuhiro Ishida
27. Kameleon - Akihiro Gono
28. TREY B. - Gilbert Melendez
29. brownpimp88 - Cung Le
30. Organik - Aleksander Emelianenko
31. ozz525 - James Thompson
32. WouldLuv2FightU - Phil Baroni
33. steveo412 - NEXT
34. asskicker - 
35. Wise - 
36. Evil Ash - *


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea I'm pretty happy with my picks too. I dunno how well Baroni will do this year but guess that's why he is a 3rd rounder. Too unpredictable. I see Shinya and Sergei having some pretty fast wins this year...hopefully...


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea I'm pretty happy with my picks too. I dunno how well Baroni will do this year but guess that's why he is a 3rd rounder. Too unpredictable. I see Shinya and Sergei having some pretty fast wins this year...hopefully...


yeah...I keep foregetting that fast win = more points


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I really have no clue who to pick I dont know enough Pride guys. They have the same guys fight all the time so I dont really know who else theyre gonna have fight.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

yea its rough

so far i got

Antonio Rogeria Nogeuria
Denis Kang
Aleksander Emelianenko


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

haha.. gomi, tyson, ishida


not that bad.. tyson probably wont fight and ishida will probably one or two this year.. and gomi's goin to ufc!! ahaha im f*kt


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wand, Misaki, Le. Not bad.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Stevo's time is up...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You're right.

His pick has been moved to the bottom of the round.

akick, you're next.

*Round 3

25. Herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
26. loller90278 - Mitsuhiro Ishida
27. Kameleon - Akihiro Gono
28. TREY B. - Gilbert Melendez
29. brownpimp88 - Cung Le
30. Organik - Aleksander Emelianenko
31. ozz525 - James Thompson
32. WouldLuv2FightU - Phil Baroni
33. asskicker - NEXT
34. Wise - 
35. Evil Ash - 
36. steveo412 - *


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

"Ruthless" Robbie Lawler


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Nick Diaz, wooooooo.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

A couple more picks have been made.

*Round 3

25. Herton17 - Tatsuya Kawajiri
26. loller90278 - Mitsuhiro Ishida
27. Kameleon - Akihiro Gono
28. TREY B. - Gilbert Melendez
29. brownpimp88 - Cung Le
30. Organik - Aleksander Emelianenko
31. ozz525 - James Thompson
32. WouldLuv2FightU - Phil Baroni
33. asskicker - Robbie Lawler
34. Wise - Nick Diaz
35. Evil Ash - NEXT
36. steveo412 - *


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Kiyoshi Tamura. Sorry guys, I just woke up.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Kiyoshi Tamura. Sorry guys, I just woke up.


I had a feeling....(as per the PM)


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

aiite... steve o is out.. thats 2x24 hour periods we gave him... time is up


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there somebody on the waiting list or do all his picks free up and I get my second choice?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Steveo412 is out, hasn't been on the site for a week. His picks of Ricardo Arona and Zelg Galesic are up for picking.

Evil Ash it is your turn to pick. Remember this is the last round for picking a fighter, so if you have a secret weapon bring him on. :thumbsup: *


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I choose Sanae Kikuta.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweet, Ricardo Arona.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

asskicker, your up *****


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I choose Sanae Kikuta.


You thinks he's gonna get more than two fights in PRIDE this year ?


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

can i trade mike tyson for zelg  ?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

herton17 said:


> You thinks he's gonna get more than two fights in PRIDE this year ?


I don't really know. There is an interview with him up on PrideFC.com, so, he probably will be fighting. :dunno: Good pick anyway, I think.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> can i trade mike tyson for zelg  ?


*Sorry, no trading.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll take Zelg then


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Murillo Rua


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Ozz if u pick the fighter ive saved imma be sooooo upset... lool  

*waits patiently*


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Organik said:


> Ozz if u pick the fighter ive saved imma be sooooo upset... lool
> 
> *waits patiently*


I pick Kiyoshi Tamura 
Did I take ur pick Organik?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Round 4*

34. *Evil Ash* - Sanae Kikuta
35. *Wise* - Ricardo Arona
36. *asskicker* - Zelg Galesic
37. *WouldLuv2FightU* - Murillo Rua
38. *ozz525* - *NEXT*
39. *Organik* - 
40. *brownpimp88* - 
41. *TREY B.* - 
42. *Kameleon* - 
43. *loller90278* - 
44. *herton17* -


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Umm, I already picked Tamura.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Umm, I already picked Tamura.


Good point. Ozz, pick again!!!!!!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I pick Kiyoshi Tamura
> Did I take ur pick Organik?


no but you need to pick another one loool...

i dont think youll pick him anyway.. but its happened *caugh*wouldluv2fightyou*caugh* hahaha


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

ozz525,

It's still on you. Let's go man so we can keep it moving.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I pick Ikuhisa "The Punk" Minowa


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Organik,

It's on you.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

yessssss!

I Pick the heavyweight KO artist.. for some reason i knew nobody was gonna pick him so i saved him for last... i got lucky as hell

YouTube - roman zentsov vs pedro rizzo

YouTube - Gilbert Yvel Vs Roman Zentsov

*Roman "The Russian Hammer" Zentsov*   

so ny picks Are

Antonio Regerio Nogueria
Denis Kang
Aleksander Emelianenko
Roman Zentsov

i am happy with em

*Round 4
34. Evil Ash - Sanae Kikuta
35. Wise - Ricardo Arona
36. asskicker - Zelg Galesic
37. WouldLuv2FightU - Murillo Rua
38. ozz525 - Ikuhisha Minowa
39. Organik - Roman Zentsov
40. brownpimp88 - Next
41. TREY B. - 
42. Kameleon - 
43. loller90278 - 
44. herton17 -*
__________________


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Alistair Overeem.

That gives me Wanderlei, Misaki, Cung Le and Overeem.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Organik said:


> yessssss!
> 
> I Pick the heavyweight KO artist.. for some reason i knew nobody was gonna pick him so i saved him for last... i got lucky as hell
> 
> ...


I was contemplating pickin Zentsov earlier in the draft. I've seen those two fights you posted and I thought he was pretty good I just wasn't sure if he was gonna come back to PRIDE or go to Bodog with his Emelianenko buddies.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Alistair Overeem.
> 
> That gives me Wanderlei, Misaki, Cung Le and Overeem.


Scheisse...I thought he was the forgotten one.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

4 more ppl... trey.b is up next


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

damn it organik you took my pickkkkkkkkk


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> damn it organik you took my pickkkkkkkkk


sorry man lol.. he was my planned 3rd pick but i knew if i ddint take aleks somebody would have and roman is a sleeper.. not many know of him


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

F*ck it.

I'll take Frank Trigg

Edit: If everyone's down...would you wanna incorporate a 5th and final round, since we dropped quite a few people? I'm all for it. Let me know your guys' thoughts.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I was thinking that but I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am down, but I don't care either way.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Round 4
34. Evil Ash - Sanae Kikuta
35. Wise - Ricardo Arona
36. asskicker - Zelg Galesic
37. WouldLuv2FightU - Murillo Rua
38. ozz525 - Ikuhisha Minowa
39. Organik - Roman Zentsov
40. brownpimp88 - Alistair Overeem
41. TREY B. - Frank Trigg
42. Kameleon - Amar Suloev
43. loller90278 - Next
44. herton17 -

You guys want to do a 5th round?*


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Round 4
> 34. Evil Ash - Sanae Kikuta
> 35. Wise - Ricardo Arona
> 36. asskicker - Zelg Galesic
> ...


I do... I kind of have an unfair advantage, but then again people got to pick first rounders in the third due to others dropping out, so hell yeah.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

i do believe travis wiuff will beat nakamura..
so that's my pick; travis


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> i do believe travis wiuff will beat nakamura..
> so that's my pick; travis


Wow Travis Wiuff is with PRIDE now?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, they have the fight up on the website.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

OK I gotta question, on PRIDE's website underneath their PRIDE33 Banner, they have a little box that has both Nogs, Aleks, Fujita, and Arona that says PRIDE33 Participants. What does that mean? Does that mean they will be in attendance or they will be on the fight card or what? Cuz there's 5 of them, so the matchups wouldn't add up.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> i do believe travis wiuff will beat nakamura..
> so that's my pick; travis


Tush, tush, tush. How foolish of you to doubt my judoka :cheeky4: 

*Round 4

34. Evil Ash - Sanae Kikuta
35. Wise - Ricardo Arona
36. asskicker - Zelg Galesic
37. WouldLuv2FightU - Murillo Rua
38. ozz525 - Ikuhisha Minowa
39. Organik - Roman Zentsov
40. brownpimp88 - Alistair Overeem
41. TREY B. - Frank Trigg
42. Kameleon - Amar Suloev
43. loller90278 - Travis Wiuff
44. herton17 - NEXT*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> You guys want to do a 5th round?[/B]


the only thing about the 5th round is that half the fighters picked wont be fighting in pride ever again.. meanin some ppl will be left with a unfair advantage


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> OK I gotta question, on PRIDE's website underneath their PRIDE33 Banner, they have a little box that has both Nogs, Aleks, Fujita, and Arona that says PRIDE33 Participants. What does that mean? Does that mean they will be in attendance or they will be on the fight card or what? Cuz there's 5 of them, so the matchups wouldn't add up.


One of thems probably just fighting someone who doesnt have their picture up


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

As the final pick of the draft, I select Ryo "Piranha" Chonan. I dont think hes been picked yet...


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Round 4

34. Evil Ash - Sanae Kikuta
35. Wise - Ricardo Arona
36. asskicker - Zelg Galesic
37. WouldLuv2FightU - Murillo Rua
38. ozz525 - Ikuhisha Minowa
39. Organik - Roman Zentsov
40. brownpimp88 - Alistair Overeem
41. TREY B. - Frank Trigg
42. Kameleon - Amar Suloev
43. loller90278 - Travis Wiuff
44. herton17 - Ryo Chonan

We will not be going 5 rounds. All picks are final. The first fantasy fights will begin with Pride 33! Good Luck to all who are participating. After each PPV I will tally up the points. By the end of the year, the person with the most points will win 50,000 points. In the event of a tie, both members will recieve 50,000 points. :thumbsup: *


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Murillo Rua


OH man he just singed with the Showtime org


----------

